# aqua nova canister filters



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Anyone used one of these? What are your thoughts on them- regarding noise, ease of cleaning, priming, leaks? Other pros/cons of them would be great as well.

Also, how do they compare to the Rena xp's?

THnking of picking one up from ipu


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Should check out robertololuongo for his bnib xp4.



Roberto Luongo said:


> Brand new in box rena xp4 $145


Sent from Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

hi-revs said:


> Anyone used one of these? What are your thoughts on them- regarding noise, ease of cleaning, priming, leaks? Other pros/cons of them would be great as well.
> 
> Also, how do they compare to the Rena xp's?
> 
> Thinking of picking one up from ipu


Hirevs,
Please note these filters are docking on the 28th and will likely be available for pick up on the 29th. I see you already have the 1208 AN kit so you are familiar with the quality already. The filters are no different, after 6 months we have had 0 problems and many members on here have them, hopefully you will hear from them shortly. In regards to the thread suggesting private sale, these are still actually cheaper.......


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have an Aqua Nove 1500 on my 110 gallon, been running for 8 months or so.. So far I love it. Extremely quiet - can't hear it even when I press my ear up against the cabinet door. It has proven to be easy to clean and prime. Can't compare it to the Rena, as I've never used them.

I have an Eheim 2217 on my 65 gallon, and the AN is actually quieter...


----------

